# OSCARS!!!



## Wizard (Feb 25, 2011)

so who do you guys want to win. For me:
Best Picture (wish it was 5 nominees instead of 10)
The Social Network or Inception
Animated Feature
Toy Story 3


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 25, 2011)

Wrong section.

Try again


----------



## Butcher (Feb 25, 2011)

I wish The Crazies was at least nominated for best picture.

True Grit will get my vote though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2011)

Best Picture: Inception or The Social Network

Actor in a Leading Role: Jesse Eisenberg

Based off of the movies I've seen that are nominated.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2011)

> I wish The Crazies was at least nominated for best picture.



This isn't MTV.


----------



## jux (Feb 26, 2011)

Best Picture: The King's Speech or The Social Network. 
Actor in a Leading Role: Colin Firth
Actress in a Leading Role: Natalie Portman or Anette Bening
Directing: Want it to go to True Grit, but The King's Speech is probably going to get this one
Actor in supporting role: Christian Bale
Actress in a supporting role: Hailee Steinfeld (<-- amazing)
Animated Feature Film: Toy Story 3, though I wish it were How to Train Your Dragon 
Cinematography: Social Network or Inception
Visual Effects: Inception
Writing (adapted): Social Network (though True Grit come close)
Writing (original): The Fighter (or the King's speech)


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it possible to watch the Oscars without cable?


----------



## Grape (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes!

I think it's on NBC, CBS or ABC.

Best Film - Social Network, King's Speech : underdog? Kids Are All Right/Fighter
Best Actor Lead - Colin Firth 
Best Actress Lead - Natalie Portman 
Best Supporting Actor - Christian Bale 
Best Supporting Actress - Amy Adams 

The hardest thing to win will be best director/cinematographer...


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 27, 2011)

Actor - James Franco
Actress - Natalie Portman
Supporting Actor - Christian Bale
Supporting Actress - Steidfield
Director - Darren Aronofsky
Visuals - Inception
Cinematography - Black Swan
Animated - Toy Story 3
Adapted Screenplay - The Social Network 
Original Screenplay - Inception


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Actor - James Franco
> Actress - Natalie Portman
> Supporting Actor - Christian Bale
> Supporting Actress - Steidfield
> ...



Pretty much this, except for Lead Actor I'd prefer Jesse or Colin Firth to win. I'm also okay with it if The Social Network takes the Best Cinematography. Plus I'd choose Black Swan to win the Best Picture.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2011)

*looks up Wiki entry*

*sees Toy Story 3 with Best Picture nomination*

*happily leaves*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

I want either Aronofsky or Fincher to win best director.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

There are two things I want to see tonight.

Upsets and a victory for Natalie Portman.  I will be very pleased if we are treated to that.

I'm watching the red carpet entrances.  Mila Kunis looks fucking great.  Wish she had been nominated.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Feb 27, 2011)

I recently made a thread like this, then it went bye bye.  *Kicks PS3.*


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone watching the pre-show?

Pretty sure James Franco is blazed out of his fucking mind.  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Is he shooting Pineapple Express 2 tonight?  

I thought Hugh Jackman was a pretty good host btw.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

I had forgot this was on tonight.

MY picks for winner

Best Picture - Inception 
Actor - Jesse Eisenberg
Actress - Natalie Portman
Supporting Actor - Christian Bale
Supporting Actress - Helena Bonham Carter
Directing - Black Swan
Cinematography - Inception
Animated - Toy Story 3
Adapted Screenplay - The Social Network
Original Screenplay - Inception
Art Direction - Alice in Wonderland
Visual Effects - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

I would love to see an upset in the Supporting Actress category.  Hailee or Helena Bonham Carter.  Either would make me very pleased.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I'M SO EXCITED.

THIS IS THE BEST DAY OF THE YEAR (SO FAR).


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh man I love Anne's dress.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Weird choice for Art Direction.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland for Art Direction FTW


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Art Direction - Alice in Wonderland *WINNER*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland won an award?  :amazed

Only kidding, I'm not surprised they won an art category.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Weird choice but awh he's so nervous. :3


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Cinematography - Inception *WINNER*


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Shit yeah Inception.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm happy for Wally.  But I was sort of hoping Black Swan would win this category.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Didn't see Black Swan, but it seemed like it would fit.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

I am 2 for 12 so far. :ho


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

There seems to be some audio difficulties.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Kirk Douglas YOU ARE ADORABLE OH GOD OH GOD


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

He tried hard.  But that was sort of awkward, Koi.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

It was but just.. d'awh.

This whole thing has been pretty awkward overall so far.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

SHUT UP AND SAY ITTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

James Franco has had chink eyes all night

Visine only helps the redness buddy lol


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Good choice.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Bah.  Melissa Leo won.  There goes any chance for any upsets tonight.  

Look.  Leo was good.  But she has played variations of the same character in every movie she has been in.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

lmao @ helping Douglas out of the way.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

whatever.....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Helena Bonham Carter always looks pissed off when she loses.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

Get off the stage, Leo!


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Mila Kunis looking hot.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoot, nvm


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

anyone know a website where i could watch movies for free? looking for deathly hallows


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Day and Night lost the Animated Short?


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Mila always looks ripe.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Gosh, I hate it when they get to these foreign films and stuff.

I can never see them in theaters in my town.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder how many people actually knew what he was talking about with that 'I'm Banksy'?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

GO 'DRAGON' GO!


----------



## On and On (Feb 27, 2011)

Toy Story 3 gonna win.

It's too epic not to.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

RAGERAGERAGERAGE.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Animated - Toy Story 3 *WINNER*


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

..What the hell is Toy Story 3 an adapted screenplay of.. ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

You'll get em' when the sequel comes out, Hiccup


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Koi said:


> ..What the hell is Toy Story 3 an adapted screenplay of.. ?



Of Toy Story 1 and 2.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Blaze is correct.  It's considered such because it's a sequel.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

What the fuck are these two wearing?


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> Of Toy Story 1 and 2.





Rukia said:


> Blaze is correct.  It's considered such because it's a sequel.


Ah, that makes sense, I guess.  I've never heard of a sequel being known as 'adapted', then.  Hm.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Adapted Screenplay - The Social Network *WINNER*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorkin was the biggest lock of the night.  TSN had a genius screenplay.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats to The Social network.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I want The King's Speech to win. :3

Speaking of, did anyone else see it yet?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

INCEPTION LOST!?!?!?


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

Noooo! Poor Nolan.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor Inception.

But I never saw The King's Speech.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Colin Firth is definitely going to win.  Javier Bardem was really impressed with that short clip.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

The King's Speech should've been up for Adapted Screenplay. 

History wrote it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Dude, Anne's hot.

Can't wait to see her in _Rises_


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I love this song already.  I also love Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

WHO INVITED RUSSEL BRAND


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Koi said:


> I also love Hugh Jackman.





Shiiiiiiiet, get Brand off the stage.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Holy shit.

Did you guys see the clip for Dogtooth?  That looks fucking hardcore.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you read the synopsis on Wikipedia?  It sounds REALLY fucked up.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

wtf is up with Bale and his beards.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't think he'll get it but Rush ftw. <3


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Christian Bale get`s supporting actor, very well deserved.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

Reese looks fab.

Gratz Bale, though he ought to color his beard so it matches his hair.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

It's too easy now.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Supporting Actor - Christian Bale *WINNER*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

So no upsets in the acting categories.  Natalie is the only person I wanted to win.  Knowing my luck... Anette Benning will receive a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Go BatBale!

I had no clue Bale was so good at changing his accent.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2011)

Kirk Douglas is the best thing so far and I predict that will remain the case.


Also sweet Bale has an oscar now


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I swear, I'm sick of not knowing about these nominations.

As soon as I get my own car I'm catching every film that hits the theaters


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I swear, I'm sick of not knowing about these nominations.
> 
> As soon as I get my own car I'm catching every film that hits the theaters


Black Swan and True Grit.

Unrelated.  Hugh Jackman is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2011)

I loved him as the host 2 years back


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

wtf! Where's my Back to the Future theme?!

Or T2?!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoot!

They clapped for Network, but not for Dragon!!


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh shit!  I had no ida A. R. Rahman did the score for 127 Hours.  Hm.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

127 Hours has a pretty good score, but I knew it wouldn't win.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

*WHAT THE HECK*

GIVE IT TO INCEPTION YOU FOOLS.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuck, Hans Zimmer should of won.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Quantum_Ranger said:


> I loved him as the host 2 years back



Ikr?


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

It's okay.  Inception will prolly win Sound Mixing and Editing.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I didn't know people took Matthew McConaughey seriously as an actor.   Or as a person.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's your next chance, Inception.

EDIT: Me either.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Inception will win best movie


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Sound Editing - Why was Salt nominated for anything?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay Inception. pek


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm still trying to decided between Inception and Network


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol Trent Reznor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay Inception again. pek


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought Unstoppable was gonna get this one, but Inception's good too.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

One more win for Inception


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor Han Zimmer.  Everyone involved with the sound/music won except him.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

I think that's all Inception's going to win


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Poor Han Zimmer.  Everyone involved with the sound/music won except him.



Yeah honestly, that`s some serious fuckery IMO. :33


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Costume should go to Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I want Inception to get it just because DEM SUITS .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

I like Franco.  But he definitely won't be invited back.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not really sure why he's co-hosting.  I think Anne could have done it on her own.



Edit- Cate Blanchett you are gorgeous but _what is that dress_


----------



## Sin (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there a link to what has won so far?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh man, LotR's music.

I shed a tear.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh Cate Blanchett.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

The Wolfman?  Holy shit, I thought I was like the only person on the planet that liked that movie.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2011)

My god, Hathaway should never tell jokes again


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

The Wolfman


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Whatever Colleen Atwood, you have like fifteen fucking Oscars already.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

YES.

Costume for Alice.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Sin, visit Deadline.com for a list of winners.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, where's the fast forward button?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

HECK YEAH, TANGLED.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Has Kevin Spacey hosted before?  I think he could pull it off.

Or they could just go with Hugh Jackman every year.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Mandy Moore looks like she killed and skinned Cookie Monster to make that dress.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Is Tangled nominated for anything?

I'm bout to rage in this piece.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Just for best song I think.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Better win that.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Come on, there's 12 people viewing this thread.

Post so I don't have to double 

Wow, this short film guy is so ecstatic, it's awesome.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

This kid looks twelve.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2011)

is this stuff supposed to matter?


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Sixteen awards down _______ to go


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Rofl what the hell.. ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

lol, I don't remember this song from HP


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 27, 2011)

wtf is this    ?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Nova said:


> is this stuff supposed to matter?



Sometimes it does


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

OKAY I THOUGHT WE WERE CHECKING THE TWILIGHT BULLSHIT AT THE DOOR TONIGHT


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

lolnova. Anyone wanna handle his spam?

wtf Oprah.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Hah, that was good use of autotune.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

People put that on iTunes or youtube atleast


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I demand "Tiny Ball of Light" as a ringtone.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Get politics outta my Oscars


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

He's got a point though


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Koi said:


> OKAY I THOUGHT WE WERE CHECKING THE TWILIGHT BULLSHIT AT THE DOOR TONIGHT


Love Kristen Stewart.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, a little political input in those otherwise mundane speeches doesn't hurt.

Reminds me of when Brando won for Godfather in the 70s, and had a Native American chick accept it for him to promote NA cinema.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

From kevin_nealon on Twitter:


> Is it me or does it look like James Franco would cut his arm off to get out of hosting the Oscars?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Inception baby.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

FUCK YEAH INCEPSHUN


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

These effects are amazing, I swear.

And Oscars, get off Inception's dick.







































Good job, guys :33


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Koi said:


> From kevin_nealon on Twitter:


True.  Pretty obvious Franco was a poor choice.

The rotating hallway in Inception was fucking cool.  Did you guys see that clip?  :amazed


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I had no clue it took all of that.

Wow...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn though.  Black Swan and True Grit are going to get shut out completely.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Can we post Mediafire links?  Someone already has "Tiny Ball of Light" available to download.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, Inception and Network are dominating more than I expected.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

That's four for Inception.
Three for The Social Network


----------



## Utz (Feb 27, 2011)

Any stream of this available? :x


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm glad Bale won the award.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

You know, I think it's funnier _because_ he's stoned.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

There is live blogging available


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

FLORENCE WELCH EJRBGFKERBGLQGNLEUBGKLG OH HOW I LOVE HER

AND THAT DRESS

WHAT A STUNNING CREATURE


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> That's four for Inception.
> Three for The Social Network


No.  Inception has also won 4.

Alice in Wonderland has two.
The Fighter has two.
King's Speech has only one?


----------



## Rod (Feb 27, 2011)

Remember TDK also won some similar categories in technical prizes same as Inception this year, points for Nolan & co.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Gwyneth Paltrow.  Please leave.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Gwyneth 

KOI GTFO


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

King's Speech with only one award so far


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

This is why actors shouldn't marry musicians.

Maybe Law 'n' Downey Jr. will host next year...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

@illmatic
that's Good :|


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Let's go Tangled!


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy Newman?  Did not see that coming.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

WAIT.

WHAT THE F-


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Randy Newman owns that award

he will never lose


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's the upsets?  yawn.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things.

No award for Tangled or Dragon


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

King's Speech losing to everything else. There's your upset.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Ricky Gervais was a better host.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

That's not an upset


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

I understand the media thought King's Speech was going to dominate,

It had all this hype with only 1 award


----------



## Rod (Feb 27, 2011)

Tho I wonder if I'll live to see yet another J.Williams nomination.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> I understand the media thought King's Speech was going to dominate



I believe King's Speech's best shot was to win Best Picture and Best Actor.  Nothing else really.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

That's it: I'm cutting my hair just like Halle Berry.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 27, 2011)

> It had all this hype with only 1 award



Kings Speech is aiming for the big ones really.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

The Empire Strikes back director... good night, sweet prince. 

Halle Berry.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

lol I forgot it was Black History month till Berry stood up.

She's, what, the 2nd black person I've seen here?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

King's Speech might not win the quantity battle.  But they will win the most important awards.  Just watch.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay Tom Hooper!   I don't know a lot about that guy but from the interviews and stuff I've seen he's kind of adorable.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> King's Speech might not win the quantity battle.  But they will win the most important awards.  Just watch.



It's the boring and safe choice, of course it will.


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Swan better not go home empty-handed.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

I forgot all about Black Swan


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Natalie Portman's gonna win.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

King's Speech trying for  a comeback


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh btw RDJ and Jude Law should have hosted y/y?


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Anne Hathaway has a million costumes.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

They were hilarious. Perfect chem.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate Warren Beatty.  Smug asshole.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

This is _much _better than last year's show with a different person praising each actress.  That took way too long.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes Natalie! pek


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

Phew.  At least Black Swan wasn't completely shut out.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome Portman took it.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

No awkward laugh please!


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay Natalie, that was easier to ignore than I thought.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

Colin Firth, you got this, bro.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope so but I'm NERVOUS FOR HIM. 8C


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

C'mon Jesse.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

Damnit, wanted Franco to take it.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)

King Firth.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Its teh King's Speech comeback


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

And will likely finish off. 

Gooo something else!


----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2011)

Colin Firth deserved it. He was great in the King's Speech.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

Final award Best Picture almost here


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 27, 2011)

10 nominees are too much.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2011)

I was rooting for Inception but oh well. :33


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

HOLY CRAP.

PROPS, BUT WHY DID IT HAVE TO BE ONE THAT I DIDN'T SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Hana (Feb 27, 2011)

Go go the Toy Story 3 The King's Speech!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2011)

Yep Kirk Douglas was still the high point of the night.  Randy Newman was fun though.

King's Speech winning mildly surprised me


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Sniff... I wanna be nominated for an Oscar too... sniff...


----------



## blackbird (Feb 27, 2011)

^ Me too... and then make a huge scene when I lose. 

What are those kids in T-shirts doing there? Is this the Oscars or Extreme Makeover: Home Edition?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Man, this was a fun night.

Even though I'm sitting here alone, watching the Oscars on my dated TV in the dark.

...

I need to throw a party next year.


----------



## Koi (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

The King's Speech tied with Inception in the end on most awards


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 27, 2011)

What a joke...

The King's Speech for Best Picture? Go fuck yourself Oscars; and it was completely fucking shameful how they played TKS over all the other films in the montage, what the fuck..

But okay, TKS for BP was pretty much predictable considering this is the Oscars; of course TKS isn't gonna win Best Director....OH WAIT NO A SHITTY TV DIRECTOR ACTUALLY WON OVER DAVID FUCKING FINCHER AND DARREN FUCKING ARONOFSKY.

WHAT THE FUCK!

AND TO TOP IT ALL OF THEY HAD A BUNCH OF RETARDED KIDS PLAY AT THE END!!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

I REALLY wanna see that movie now.

I need to clear a few hours off my schedule so I can hit up my local dollar theater and catch some of these movies.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

I have no local dollar theater.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

lol.

I need to find a place where I can see these foreign and short films


----------



## illmatic (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tonight's 83rd Academy Awards Winners*


----------



## Rukia (Feb 27, 2011)

It was a pretty boring show.  They were too afraid to be offensive after the Golden Globes I guess.

I didn't enjoy it nearly as much as I have previously.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

This was my first time catching the Oscars, so I have nothing to base it off of.

I thought it was cool. I have something to dream about tonight :33


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

They should bring back Billy Crystal, he took the piss but because he's Billy Crystal the press just shut the fuck up. I find it amusing that Franco called Gervais boring and yet provided zilch himself.

Surprised about Director, tho personally I thought its well deserved but everyone expected Fincher to win.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They should bring back Billy Crystal, he took the piss but because he's Billy Crystal the press just shut the fuck up. I find it amusing that Franco called Gervais boring and yet provided zilch himself.
> 
> Surprised about Director, tho personally I thought its well deserved but everyone expected Fincher to win.


Well deserved my ass, you give any bullshit TV director the script for TKS and they'd regurgitate the same nonsense.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

> Well deserved my ass, you give any bullshit TV director the script for TKS and they'd regurgitate the same nonsense.



You seem to have a low opinion of TV directors when you shouldn't. Yes the man's resume is pretty rubbish (Eastenders?) but he directed well.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You seem to have a low opinion of TV directors when you shouldn't. Yes the man's resume is pretty rubbish (Eastenders?) but he directed well.


Sure he directed well, but  the category isn't "Directed Well-Enough"; it's Best Director, and both David Fincher and Darren Aronofsky have that guy beat by miles and miles...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously though, did Franco smoke one up in the back after all theh orrible jokes.  Second half he didn't say that much and he had that look on his face


----------



## jux (Feb 28, 2011)

Let's see how well I went.


jux said:


> Best Picture: The King's Speech or The Social Network.
> Actor in a Leading Role: Colin Firth
> Actress in a Leading Role: Natalie Portman or Anette Bening
> Directing: Want it to go to True Grit, but The King's Speech is probably going to get this one
> ...


Pretty well.  Though a lot were no brainers, TKS was Oscar bait as fuck.
I'm a bit disappointed 'The Social Network' didn't win more awards.

Oscars haven't aired in Australia yet. Is it worth watching or not?


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 28, 2011)

jux said:


> Let's see how well I went.
> 
> Pretty well.  Though a lot were no brainers, TKS was Oscar bait as fuck.
> I'm a bit disappointed 'The Social Network' didn't win more awards.
> ...


Meh, not worth watching at all.

James Franco was just...there looking high as shit. Anne Hathaway gave an honest try but wasn't funny at all.

The performances weren't anything special at all.

Their were a couple of good speeches that you can easily find on youtube..


----------



## Castiel (Feb 28, 2011)

Is the Kirk Douglas bit up yet


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2011)

Kinda pissed The King's Speech won. Admittedly, I haven't seen it, but it's still ridiculously annoying how predictable the Academy is.

And the Oscar goes to....drama about a historical figure with an impediment played by a classically trained actor! What a fucking shock.


----------



## jux (Feb 28, 2011)

Man in Black said:


> Meh, not worth watching at all.
> 
> James Franco was just...there looking high as shit. Anne Hathaway gave an honest try but wasn't funny at all.
> 
> ...



So same old same old?

Nothing's going to top Hugh Jackman's OP. /biasbecausei'maustralian


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I got the most laughs out of watching him trying to keep his eyes open.


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2011)

Christopher Nolan is the director Oscar deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So he'll get snubbed. Because he can take it.


----------



## Sine (Feb 28, 2011)

> best achievement in directing





> TKS


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 28, 2011)

did bale win ?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 28, 2011)

Al-Yasa said:


> did bale win ?



Yes he did, and I'm glad


----------



## Stalin (Feb 28, 2011)

Roger ebert called it the worst oscarcast he has ever seen.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad about Bale and Portman. Wanted Aronofsky to win too, but oh well.

Kirk Douglas was hilarious.

Also I don't quite get it how Reznor and Ross got both the Golden Globe and this for TSN's score. It didn't really stand out to me as Black Swan's did, which didn't even got nominated. Shame :/


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Glad about Bale and Portman. Wanted Aronofsky to win too, but oh well.
> 
> Kirk Douglas was hilarious.
> 
> Also I don't quite get it how Reznor and Ross got both the Golden Globe and this for TSN's score. It didn't really stand out to me as Black Swan's did, which didn't even got nominated. Shame :/



Black swan couldn't be nominated, the category is called ORIGINAL score.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2011)

Not surprised about TKS  It was created with all the award ceremonies in mind


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2011)

Overall it wasnt bad, except Tom Hooper for director. Fincher was a better option (although I personally would have give it to the Coen bros. or Nolan if he were nominated). Actors were predecible but surprisingly I changed my mind this weekend in best actress. Annette Bening should have won over Portman, seriously, she did an amazing and super natural job. Melissa Leo was good although I wouldn't complain if Hailee Steinfeld won.

Artistic and technical awards were good too.

About the ceremony, well, clearly its better to put a comedian or someone versed in TV programs. Hathaway and Franco are actors, so they just resorted to read the prompter and doing the auto-pilot mode, specially Franco, who didnt even fucking tried to do something. 

I loved Kirk Douglas, one of the best actor ever. You know...??


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2011)

True Grit could (should) have also gotten at least an award btw 



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Black swan couldn't be nominated, the category is called ORIGINAL score.



I know about that. Still, among the movies I watched in these last months I found it to be the best. It gave a huge plus to the movie (to me at least), which other scores can't say about themselves.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> True Grit could (should) have also gotten at least an award btw
> 
> 
> 
> I know about that. Still, among the movies I watched in these last months I found it to be the best. It gave a huge plus to the movie (to me at least), which other scores can't say about themselves.



Same happened with the movie Amadeus, to an extent. In fact, when Maurice Jarre won best score for A passage to India, he said "thank God Amadeus wasnt eligible this year" lol


----------



## Rod (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd of suspect tho, Academy is waiting to pull a Peter Jackson on Nolan if TDKR happens to be a pleasing closing movie even if not necessarily universally accepted as better than TDK, much liek what we saw with PJ.


----------



## Grape (Feb 28, 2011)

Rod said:


> I'd of suspect tho, Academy is waiting to pull a Peter Jackson on Nolan if TDKR happens to be a pleasing closing movie even if not necessarily universally accepted as better than TDK, much liek what we saw with PJ.



LOTR won on the third time because the films were shot as one and released as three. Technically, it's one movie as opposed to Nolans Batman which will ultimately have three casts and staff, three shooting times and three differently edited movies. 

If Nolan's Batman were going to get an Oscar, it would have already happened.


----------



## Koi (Feb 28, 2011)

You know.. I'd watch Anne Hathaway host again.  But ONLY alongside Hugh Jackman.

My dream hosting duo is RDJ and Jude law though.


----------



## Rod (Feb 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> LOTR won on the third time because the films were shot as one and released as three. Technically, it's one movie as opposed to Nolans Batman which will ultimately have three casts and staff, three shooting times and three differently edited movies.
> 
> If Nolan's Batman were going to get an Oscar, it would have already happened.



Half true, however, a certain amount of scenes from Two Towers and Return of the King were shot in between these movies and included as last minutes additions by Peter Jackson in order to improve the overall quality teased by the reception of Fellowship of the ring.

Regardless, as the whole lot of production (whose include the aspects you mention) remains extremelly similar I don't see (and am sure most do agree with me in this case) fatal difference.

Besides, to the second point, being frank sounds pretty vague.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2011)

Most of the awards were pretty spot on, but "The King's Speech" as best film of the year? I really do not see it. I honestly thought all the other nominees were better movies. I think it's almost as crappy as when "The Hurt Locker" won, except at least last year all the movies were so-so.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 28, 2011)

*late comment is late*

Am I the only one who really liked The King's Speech? I think it was sweet and well deserved.(Not to mention Colin Firth )

The only thing I couldn't get was The Best Score award.Am I missing something or did SN had some amazing scores? I didn't even hear something like music in movie or I guess I'm missing the point badly.(I really wish to see what made the scores better than "The Dream is Collapsing" and the other Inception scores)
Not that I don't like TSN,I really like it but...Seriously?

Hosts were awful and the ceremony bored me to death first time.



Koi said:


> My dream hosting duo is RDJ and Jude law though.



+9999999999999


And Bale winning was the best thing in the night <3


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

> Most of the awards were pretty spot on, but "The King's Speech" as best film of the year? *I really do not see it. I honestly thought all the other nominees were better movies.* I think it's almost as crappy as when "The Hurt Locker" won, except at least last year all the movies were so-so.



You are kidding right?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You are kidding right?



No, I am not kidding. Are you?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 28, 2011)

Robert Downey Jr and Jude Law should definitely host next year.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 1, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Glad about Bale and Portman. Wanted Aronofsky to win too, but oh well.
> 
> Kirk Douglas was hilarious.
> 
> Also I don't quite get it how Reznor and Ross got both the Golden Globe and this for TSN's score. It didn't really stand out to me as Black Swan's did, which didn't even got nominated. Shame :/


Black Swan's score was awesome and definitely deserved a nomination.

But Reznor and Ross' score for TSN just trumps all over it; amazing score that elevates an already great film.

Sooo glad Reznor is working with Fincher again on Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2011)

The King's Speech is a boring predictable movie with a WWII background

of course it was gonna win best picture.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 1, 2011)

Bollywood films should be included in the BP category and if that were the case, then 3 Idiots would be a huge winnar.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 1, 2011)

True Grit was nominated for a shit-load of stuff, but it didn't win .


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The King's Speech is a boring predictable movie with a WWII background
> 
> of course it was gonna win best picture.



basically lol. if that movie didn't take place during WW2 it prob wouldn't have been nominated .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

> Bollywood films should be included in the BP category and if that were the case, then 3 Idiots would be a huge winnar.



Aamir Khan's already tried to get his films in the Best Foreign category and has failed. His best shot was with Lagaan and he didn't win.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who wanted "Inception" to win best original score?


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 1, 2011)

Nah, I did too.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2011)

Also TKS was about the current Queen of England's father so it also had that whole thing going for it


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it true that superhero movies cannot be nominated for Oscars?

What's up with that?


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who wanted "Inception" to win best original score?



Same. Either Inception or How to Train Your Dragon should've won.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

'Dragon' was my choice for animated film of the year.

Unfortunately, I didn't see TS3, but from what I did, 'Dragon' was my choice.


----------



## Chee (Mar 1, 2011)

TS3 winning was predictable, but its a great film. HTTYD was as well, if Pixar released Cars last year, HTTYD would've won.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm glad Inception didn't win best score

two + hours of BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM and screechy violin play do not make an actual score


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2011)

You seem to be referrencing the soundtrack to Sherlock Holmes, my friend.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2011)

Saw TKS the night before the Oscar so I had no problem with it winning the award, loved the movie.

I agree that Fincher should've won Best Director for The Social Network, another great movie and favourite of mine besides TKS.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2011)

The Best Original Score could have gone to any of those and I would have been happy.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Am I the only one who wanted "Inception" to win best original score?



YES.YES.HTTYD or Inception should've won.

But it isn't only about good music also how much it fits to movie.
Don't ask me because I couldn't even realize there was a music in TSN while watching.


----------



## Alistair (Mar 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Aamir Khan's already tried to get his films in the Best Foreign category and has failed. His best shot was with Lagaan and he didn't win.



Thats sad. I guess the Oscar's only favors war and history movies and more "movies based on a true story"...


----------



## Adonis (Mar 2, 2011)

No, Tron: Legacy should have won for best score. That movie's score actually makes it less tedious.

Inception was all HISTRIONIC TRUMPET BLARING.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2011)

Alright, I've finally watched Toy Story 3, and...

It was perfect.

Deserved animated picture of the year. Though it's been months since I've seen 'Dragon', I need to rewatch it, though I doubt it will compare.

Whenever people said TS3 made them cry, I would partially ignore them, but... I actually teared a bit.


----------



## jux (Mar 3, 2011)

Lost faith in oscars when the Dark knight wasn't nominated back in 08


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2011)

This is what a good job hosting looks like:

FOX TV Live


----------



## Chee (Mar 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This is what a good job hosting looks like:
> 
> FOX TV Live



Anne Hathaway and Hugh Jackman should've hosted together.


----------



## Koi (Mar 4, 2011)

^They definitely should have.  OR RDJUDE.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2011)

"My batmobile took longer than I thought to design."


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2011)

Hugh Jackman was great but my ticket will always go to Billy Crystal, he's classy but doesn't hold back.


----------



## King of the Pirates (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn. I need to watch Toy Story 3. Didn't realize that it was "perfect"


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 5, 2011)

Adonis said:


> No, Tron: Legacy should have won for best score. That movie's score actually makes it less tedious.
> 
> Inception was all HISTRIONIC TRUMPET BLARING.


Daft Punk did an amazing job with the OST and it definitely atleast deserved a nomination..

but like I said earlier The Social Network's OST was amazing and definitely deserved the win.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2011)

By far the best part of the show:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBjy7V9lKDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2011)

When are we gonna get Sherlock Holmes 2?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2011)

Some time this year, lol.

So, I just watched Scott Pilgrim and I couldn't help but notice that it wasn't nominated for anything...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> When are we gonna get Sherlock Holmes 2?


Around Christmas time.  It will be a December release just like the first one.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

> So, I just watched Scott Pilgrim and I couldn't help but notice that it wasn't nominated for anything...



You expected it to get nommed?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not a big Will Ferrell guy, but this was a funny awards presentation.

this.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You expected it to get nommed?



It was a good movie so yeah.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 8, 2011)

> It was a good movie so yeah.



You do realise the types of films that get nominations right? It'll probabay get some nominations on MTV but that's about it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5JAPkvnyso&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
Will Ferrell always delivers.


----------

